# 97 Nissan HB runs rough intermittent



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

The truck in questions is a late 96 model 2.4l 5 speed extended cab 2wd. The manufacture date is 8/96. The problem I am experiencing is this:
The truck will fire up and run great until it gets to operating temprature. Sometimes it will run fine once warmed up and then there are the days it will not hardly get out of its own way. Once it starts to run rough it will not clear up until it cools back down. And then it may or may not run good. I suspected bad gas at one time but after 3 fill ups and 3 different gas stations its still the same. Could it be fuel related? I pulled one plug wire off at a time and it stumbles on each cylinder the same. The truck is not over heating as I have checked it with an infrared temp gauge and the factory gauge is right in the middle. No boiling over or any signs it might even come close to heating up. Is there a way to check the fuel pressure without tapping into a line, schrader valve? Old school theory, coil soak? It is puzzling since it is so random. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

Re-writing thread!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check out the dizzy... the cap/rotor first, if a/m, check for arching inside the cap. Old school Z's & Maxi's had a external trig unit that when they got hot, it would kill the engine. If I am not mistaken your dizzy has one inside, and may be doing the samething... but check the cap/rotor 1st


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would run an in-line pressure tester between the fuel hose and the fuel filter to test the pressure. I would check for stored trouble codes first, condition of ignition system componants and for vacuum leaks next if there are no codes. Sticking open EGR valves and leaking intake gaskets are not unheard of on these engines. After that one would need a scantool to view datastream to help isolate the problem.


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

Speedo- first of thanks! I pulled the cap and rotor to first see if moisture was present and it was dry as a bone. Next I looked at the terminals and they were corroded so I cleaned them and reinstalled the cap and same problem. How would I check the trigger mechanism? Just replace it?

SMJ- thanks to you also! I will do the fuel pressure check when it decides to start to run rough again. What psi do these normally run at? Would there be codes if the check engine light never comes on while running rough? would it store a code even though the light never came on? I suspected the EGR at first and have not ruled it out. The problem is it is so random when it runs rough. It is starting to become more frequent though. I will have to get my hands on this thing and see whats what. I will pull the EGR and clean it and check for vacuum leaks as well around everything. It would seem if it were a vacuum leak it would run crappy all the time. You might be right on the EGR or Speedo might be onto something with the trigger. Would the trigger be like an excitor in a chevrolet? A pick up in an HEI have you?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might also check & clean the connectors to some of those senors, look for any bare/cracked spots in the wires (plug wires too) etc


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

Will do Speedo, Thanks! It will prolly be this weekend before I can put my hands on it. I am swapping a 6.0 LS engine into my 69 Camaro and need to get to a good stopping point.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

ok, now you have to post pics...


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the Camaro in its building stage.


http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff394/tsnow678/?action=view&current=003-6.jpg


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

I fired the truck up today and when it warmed up it started the same old crap. Idles almost perfect but even at part throttle it starts to miss and run rough. I decided to go ahead and change out the fuel filter and to check the fuel pressure. When I pulled the filter off brownish colored gas came out of the inlet side of the filter. So I thought I found the problem. Nope! I put the new filter on and fired it up and it was still running bad. The book says that the pressure with vacuum should be 33psi and with out vacuum it should have been 43psi I believe. With the gauge after the filter like recommended in the book it was reading 36psi constant. I cracked open the throttle so it was running rough and the pressure stayed at a constant 36psi. So onto the next area. I checked as many vacuum lines as I could and all of them looked good. I then cleaned the throttle body with a brush and cleaner. Its like new inside and then fired it back up. Still running rough at part throttle. Now it wouldnt hardly stay running. I pulled the cap and rotor again and looked while it was daylight. It was dirty in there so I pulled it down so the coil and the pickup was exposed. I took some electromotive cleaner and washed the entire contents of the distributor to a new finish. Put everything back together and she purrs like a kitten. I suspect the pickup as it is showing some wear on the ring that runs through the pickup coil. Usually when the truck starts to run bad it will not start running good until it has cooled down and then it is a toss up whether or not it will run good. After washing the distributor down it is still running good. Now as far as tomorrow will it run good it will be a toss up. Looking at getting a new distributor and see whats what. Any suggestions on other fixes? Should I try to replace parts in the distributor or should I replace the whole thing?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

tsnow678 said:


> This is the Camaro in its building stage.
> 
> 
> 003-6.jpg picture by tsnow678 - Photobucket


nice! one of my dream cars.... It took me a long time to find the one I wanted... and it was sold before I could get my wallet out


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Speedo! Yeah it was always my favorite year of car. I sold my first one and I guess my wife got tired of me bitchin so she said I needed to buy another. So 17 years ago I bought the one I own today. Found a new distributor on Ebay for $135 shipped for the 2.4. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Ebay distributor was a turd! I ended up getting another one from a local auto parts store and it fired right up. I noticed with the old distributor that the #1 spark was not triggering the timing light everytime. It was running fine no misses but for some unknown reason was not consistent with the timing light. Once I installed the new distributor it fired the timing light every time without a beat. Truck is running good at this point. We will see what it is like in a few days. Appreciate the help and maybe I can return the favor one day.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should have got a genuine Nissan reman. distributor (#22100-1S704RE). 90-97 HB KA24E distributors were prone to water and debris entering the distributor. In 2000, Nissan came out with a revised distributor and cap with better venting and an improved drain. The revised cap (#22162-3S505) does work on both the new and old style distributors, FYI.


----------



## tsnow678 (Feb 22, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> You should have got a genuine Nissan reman. distributor (#22100-1S704RE). 90-97 HB KA24E distributors were prone to water and debris entering the distributor. In 2000, Nissan came out with a revised distributor and cap with better venting and an improved drain. The revised cap (#22162-3S505) does work on both the new and old style distributors, FYI.


I know I am like a year and month late to respond and for that I am sorry. After I got the truck running I was so busy with the Camaro and didnt realize you responded with some information. Thanks even though its belated!!! I will keep that information for future use. The truck is still running strong without a glitch!!!


----------

